# Any pregnant 40+ ladies with PCOS?



## Hope3

Hi

We've been ttc #1 for almost a year. Recently found out I've got polycystic ovaries. I'm not sure what to think. When I had a scan last year I was told that my ovaries were fine and now they're not.

I won't know the results of my LH & FSH blood test for a few days yet confirming if I've got PCOS or not. My first referral appointment is in 2 weeks.

Any success stories for 40+ women who have PCOS? I'm 42 years old.

I've been through the depressed 'it's not fair phase' (to add insult to injury my partner found out he's got low sperm motility). I need to hear that there is hope so that I can stay positive.


----------



## TJ.Schellman

41 years old now and just started 2nd trimester after YEARS of trying. doc started treating me for PCOS without the testing, she said it was obvious given the symptoms. She put me on metformen (the med comes with a warning of increased fertility), I was pregnant within 2 months, lost it; pregnant again few months later, lost it. Took a break, pregnant again, and doing better this time. Metformen was our miracle, but you have to stay on it for first trimester or miscarriage rates will remain very high. Good luck.


----------



## AdamsMommy228

I am 41 and I just had my son 4 months ago. It was odd, I had been on birth control for a few years to regulate my period.. I got off them and I started ovulating. I got pregnant, had a miscarriage in January and was pregnant again in June and had a pretty easy pregnancy, he is healthy and very happy. I am not sure why I started ovulating all of a sudden but very happy with the outcome!


----------



## loubylooo

me too...

41 and 42 in 2 months and just found out (from a scan other wise I had no idea as no periods) that I am 6 weeks.....bizarre! I've not exactly been a virgin or particularly careful the last 20 years...this has never happened before...my clinic where I have eggs frozen has basically said over 40 and you're finished! this is obviously not the case! 

The father is someone I met on a dating site 5 months ago and only been seeing every other weekend! and his quote yesterday after the scan "well its nothing to get attached to is it!" so thats lined up his view on the matter (plus his organising termination clinics for me) so its decision time.

Ultimately, ignore the doctors! its possible and do-able!


----------



## MrsMamma

My friend 39, PCOSer, after trying for years, rang me to inform that she just got BFP!!! There are the lot of advances in science now, and if you consult good fertility specialist, I am sure you will get your BFP too. Get a help from internet and find out good PCOS diet plan. Few lifestyle changes with medicines as prescribed by your doc can certainly help you get your miracle. Your DH low sperm count can also be changed dramatically with help of right nutrients (Zinc, selenium etc) and few healthy habits like quitting alcohol, smoking and regular exercise.
So don&#8217;t lose hope, my best wishes!!!


----------



## tulip1975

I'm not yet 40, but I'll be 39 this week and I may have helpful info. 

I think I was fine until I had a miscarriage (first pregnancy) at age 35. Then I started having changes in my cycles and rapid weight gain. I changed OBs and was diagnosed with PCOS and endometriosis when I was 36/37. My new OB put me on metformin. It works for people but it didn't work for me. I tried fertility treatments, and they didn't work either. 

After my first and only IVF cycle (fairly poor results), I gave up and decided to focus on my health and weight. I cut out almost all carbs (no grains, bread, or sugar) and dairy. I did eat fruit but was still clocking around 50-75g of carbs per day. I lost 22 pounds in 10 weeks and was pregnant my second cycle after I started my diet. 

I asked me doc about the diet, and he said that was likely the reason my pregnancy happened. I've asked other people, and they said their docs have recommended some sort of carb reduction for PCOS. I wish I had known - maybe it wouldn't have taken me 3 years to get pregnant again.


----------



## Hope3

Hi. Thanks all for the replies. 

Just to update. My hormone tests confirmed that I don't have PCOS. My husband's low sperm motility turned out to be an unreliable test result. He had another SA which was loads better. A year after my scan showing the polycystic ovaries I asked for another scan which showed that my ovaries were ok.

Still no BFP I'm afraid. I'm glad for your success stories.


----------



## tulip1975

Was your FSH level indicative of diminished ovarian reserve?


----------

